
Lessons Learned from 3 Years of Blogging - daveambrose
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/lessons-learned-from-3-years-of-blogging
======
russell
I give this a thumbs up. It's a long introspective article giving both the
things that worked and those that didnt (least favorite articles). Of
particular importance to anyone writing is "Establishing a voice." She gives
some of the ingredients of her voice: puns in titles and personal interest
details.

